
How Silicon Valley CEOs conspired to drive down engineers’ wages (2014) - rauhl
https://pando.com/2014/01/23/the-techtopus-how-silicon-valleys-most-celebrated-ceos-conspired-to-drive-down-100000-tech-engineers-wages/
======
mpax
What’s the proper game-theoretic equivalent of this situation?

------
zeroname
So, if the unions conspire to limit wages, it's in the interest of _all
workers_ , but if the companies do the same, it must be made illegal.

Particularly interesting is the contrast between this paragraph...

 _" Today's inequality crisis is America's worst on record since statistics
were first recorded a hundred years ago — the only comparison would be to the
era of the railroad tycoons in the late 19th century."_

... and this one:

 _" Google, like the others, used a "salary algorithm" to ensure salaries
remained within a tight band across like jobs. Although tech companies like to
claim that talent and hard work are rewarded, in private, Google's "People
Ops" department kept overall compensation essentially equitable by making sure
that lower-paid employees who performed well got higher salary increases than
higher-paid employees who also performed well."_

So, more equality would be better, except when it's worse.

Those poor exploited tech workers with their six figure salaries, not being
able to freely choose between working at those Fortune 500 companies at ever-
more astronomical wages. The government absolutely must step in to protect
them!

~~~
polotics
Until the cartel grows ever more greedy and decides you're best employed in a
company town where all of your wage goes straight back into the owner's
pocket. Then you're a slave in all but name. Is this the future you want for
your children?

~~~
zeroname
Who says I am (or need to be) an employee? All you slaves can go work for me
instead, I'll pay you an extra nickel. I'll sell your labor right back to
those companies you just left, those old robber barons couldn't write an SQL
statement if their wealth depended on it!

And there's nothing that could stop me... except government regulation.

